# Pensacola, FL or Crestview, FL



## Ed (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Guys,

We have an established gaming group that meets mainly in the Pace area (north central Santa Rosa County) but occassionally Pensacola.  We're close to Crestview as well since my house is a short distance from either I-10 or Highway 90.

We play Forgotten Realms/Planescapes and we're in the process of starting a new campaign with the conclusion of the last story arc and campaign. 

We have room for one or two more players and our group is not limited to only D&D games; we play Mutants and Masterminds, Star Wars and GURPS as well.

We normally meet on weekends.

If you're interested in learning more, drop me a line or a PM and I'll provide additional details.


----------



## Vyshaan (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Ed, I think we know each other... it's Ryan.  Long time, no see.  E-mail me at ratontheroad at gmail dot com


----------



## krichaiushii (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm tentatively game...

I live in Mobile, AL.  The drawback is that I have two small children and a wife who has an alternating work schedule - depending on when you play, this might be an issue.

Despite owning and having read many books, I must confess that I have not played often - enough to be considered a rookie.

I'll try any system.

Email is jheinl1974 at yahoo dot com.

Ben


----------



## danmac (Apr 29, 2007)

I am interested, but haven't played much in the past either. I'm active duty military, living near the back gate of NAS. Please contact me at dwmcilvaine at gmail dot com.


----------



## Ed (Aug 19, 2007)

** bump **


----------



## Nazerel (Sep 9, 2007)

That's fairly close by where my next base will be in Panama City. I leave Japan in January but probably won't get settled into Florida until around the end of March-April 08 or thereabouts, so if you're still looking for more folks in the long term then I might be interested.


----------



## kboleen (Apr 12, 2008)

I found this thread in a search, I am interested in playing D&D 4e. Do you still play in the Pensacola area?


----------



## NatashaTerry (Apr 22, 2008)

*Want to Play!*

I live in Milton and work an NAS Whiting Field. You can reach me at terry.peace@yahoo.com I am interested in joining a game in the area.


----------

